
Show HN: PleIQ – Educational Toy with AR for Preschoolers - noisi
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/edison/pleiq-the-magical-cubes-with-ar
======
mrtechy
This is very cool! Does it work for Android too?

~~~
noisi
Yup. Also for smartphones and tablets and the app is free :D

------
turnerId18
Hey, very nice! all the children loves the cubes

